

Are We in Lust With in Startups?  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2011/11/10/lust-and-startups/

======
JonLim
As long as we aren't dumping ridiculous amounts of money into startups that
have no hope of ever turning a profit or making a significant impact in the
world somehow, I think we might be okay.

------
PaulHoule
I think people ~aren't~ happy with big businesses, either to do invest in, do
business with or work for.

If you could get a boring 9-5 with a big business, be treated with respect,
get paid well, have health insurance and a pension, more people would go with
that. If you could invest in index funds and get 10% return a year you might
do that. When your bank charges you more fees than a check cashing
establishment, you look for alternatives.

Startups appeal to people looking for something better in these three domains,

~~~
cq
>If you could get a boring 9-5 with a big business, be treated with respect,
get paid well, have health insurance and a pension, more people would go with
that.

In my experience, this is what working for "big business" is like, given that
you're skilled at something.

~~~
pigs
In my experience at a big business, technical skills alone are not sufficient
for "be treated with respect, get paid well". It takes a certain amount of
shameless self-promotion and other skills normally associated with
politicians. The nice thing is that you can do your boring 9-5 in two hours
without anyone noticing, and spend the rest of your time preparing for a
better job.

------
evoltix
I could see how the majority of people are "in lust" rather than "in love"
with startups because of the opportunities they present. Independence, self-
sustainability, and escape from the corporate world are all things I think
certain people lust for.

